# ترانيم وتسبحة وشعر بصوت البابا شنودة



## shams_el_ber (22 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم +++ 
لقيت حاجة حلوة قلت متبقاش عندي لوحدي 
هي مجموعة ترانيم وتسبحة وشعر بصوت البابا شنودة
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1173542/5d0ae7af/sharing.html
ياريت اللي عندو حاجة حلوة زي كدة يحطها علي السايت عشان الكل يستفيد 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم++++
اذكروني في صلاوتكم++++


----------



## kmmmoo (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم وتسبحة وشعر بصوت البابا شنودة*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم وتسبحة وشعر بصوت البابا شنودة*

مكررر وخاص بالعضو بيتر الخواجه 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## ashrfmalak (17 يونيو 2009)

الرب يبارك اوقاتك+حياتك ونتمتع معك باشعار وصوت حبيب السيد المسيح وحببنا كلنا قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------

